# "Jump to page"



## 661-Pete (31 Oct 2010)

If I go to _Member list_, then just below the title there's a line that says e.g.:

*(651 Pages) 1 2 3 > Last*

If I click on the 'pages' field I get a box that says 'jump to page'. But it doesn't work - or rather, it works erratically. Bug?


----------



## Shaun (1 Nov 2010)

I assume you're putting in a page number you want it to jump to? (_don't mean to be condescending - just checking_)

I'm going to upgrade the site in a few minutes to the latest version which should fix quite a few bugs - let me know afterwards if you're still experiencing the problem and I'll check on the developer's site to see if it's "known".

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (1 Nov 2010)

Admin said:


> I assume you're putting in a page number you want it to jump to? (_don't mean to be condescending - just checking_)


Yes . Sometimes it jumps correctly on the second or third attempt. Incidentally this is on IE8.


----------



## Krypton (1 Nov 2010)

Just to confirm, it does it for me too. Bug?


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2010)

Krypton said:


> Just to confirm, it does it for me too. Bug?



And me on Chrome


----------

